# HSS622 Versus Cub Cadet 3x Video



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

In Canada I think.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

I saw this video about a week ago. Not sure what the point of the video was though...,That said, I think the little 622 put that Cub to shame (in distance and direction anyway). A little GX 160cc engine in the HS622 against a 357cc Chinese clone...over twice the displacement... embarrassing.

I can't see this as being a Cub promo video...my opinions might be biased though


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know, I don't own either of them. I just thought it would be fun to put up the video, so the Honda folks can watch the little blower that could.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

This is a dealer not far from me.
He sells Honda, Cub Cadet, Ariens, and Toro among other brands.
Still not sure what the point of the video is.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do own a HS 622, and I am not surprised at that performance. 

Now, that said, if the snow was 18" deep, it would be another story. The throat of the Cub could handle that, whereas the HS 622 would struggle. 

I would also add, that it appeared that the shorter folks were applying pressure to the handle bars of the HS 622, and were not allowing the machine to clean as much of the pavement as it could. In part, they are more susceptible to this, as they are a much lighter machine. The handle bars remind me of ape hangars, as high as they are, but it also makes them really easy to handle. 

It is a shame that they are no longer sold down here in the states.


----------



## chrisbloom (Oct 12, 2020)

I had one of these Cub Cadet machines years ago, I would call the "3 stage" a gimmick, if anything. That auger in the front has a shear pin as well, and would snag stuff often and break, causing the whole thing to stop picking up snow...

Another bummer about the Cub was the fact that the 3rd auger in front was in the way, so when you had to replace a shear pin the the regular auger, you had to work around it. The augers were thin, stamped steel too, about half the thickness of the Honda augers. I sold the machine to a guy and told him exactly when I switched to a Honda. He was glad to get it at a good price and was under the impression that all Hondas were too expensive (even used ones) so we were both happy for the deal. I even delivered it to him an hour and a half away because I'm such a nice guy!

All joking aside though, it did a lot of work, and I bought it before I knew much about snowblowers, all I knew was that my dad always owned department store blowers, they were junk, he had a Cub, so when the old machine that was given to me started breaking constantly, I went and bought a new machine and got the biggest they had. Eventually, I used a Honda and then started looking for used ones. My girlfriend's family lives in another part of the state where people apparently have money to burn, so I picked up a couple used Honda machines for about half of what a new one goes for, sold one, kept one and have been running Hondas ever since.


----------

